# Club Acela Pass



## Dovecote (Dec 3, 2011)

The fine print on the Single-Day Pass to a Club Acela indicates that one cannot gain access to the lounge during a travel blackout date. Has anyone been successful in using a Club Acela pass during a travel blackout date? Do the lounge attendants bend at all in honoring this pass on a non-revenue item such as this? I am hoping to gain access to the WAS lounge during the holidays on a trip to NYP.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 4, 2011)

If it lists blackout dates then I would imagine you can't use the lounge. But if are no dates listed then I would imagine it wouldn't be an issue. No promises.


----------

